# My first walk in the woods with Brenda Lee!



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Check out this video! I am the one riding Brenda Lee and videoing...

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#...04180664&ref=mf

Hope this link works!


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

hmm...the video doesn't work since I don't have a facebook. But I take it you found a nice barn to ride at! How is it? =]


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

aww sorry, I thought it would work for everyone cause it is from a facebook fan page. If it doesn't work and you could be bothered, search "Horses Know The Way Home: Feel the connection" and the video is there!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

can't watch because I don't have flash  Oh well! Well sounds SO fun


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

I googled the video! =] That horse is BEAUTIFUL, looks like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Gorgous horse !  
I love the video too !


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Yay, glad the video worked for some  Brenda Lee is gorgeous, I just feel so special around her.


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

beautiful horse...looks like you had a good time. (not a fan of how the horse bowed but thats completely off topic) Nice video though


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

She is so magnificent!! I love the video, thanks!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! Hopefully there will be a new video of overcoming a log in the path later this week


----------

